# Prius C



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if a Prius C will qualify for UberX? My friend has one and Im thinking of trying to refer him, but we werent sure if his car would be considered big enough. Its new enough and has four doors...


----------



## dheebink (Jun 5, 2014)

yes you can and it works wonderful for Uber. I use my Prius C for my Ubering


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool dheebink. What color is yours? What market are you in?


----------



## dheebink (Jun 5, 2014)

its blue and i'm in the Phoenix market. I've been a UberX driver for 5 months


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Prius sounds sweet on MPG, and I've even considered purchase, but do you think it affects your ratings when 3 or 4 adults have trouble squeezing in the car?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Prius sounds sweet on MPG, and I've even considered purchase, but do you think it affects your ratings when 3 or 4 adults have trouble squeezing in the car?


With fares what they are, I would seriously consider a Prius or similar as my next car. It's possible there might be a slight ratings hit, but if it's clean and otherwise the ride is good, maybe it would be ok. Those with a Prius can chime in, or they may already show their ratings in the ratings thread here.

If you consider at 20 city MPG it costs you about 20 cents per mile just in fuel. If you get 50 MPG, that drops to 8 cents, saving 12 cents per mile. Then double that for when you run without a passenger, and it's like making an extra 25 cents per paid mile - since that's what you're saving.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

grams777, yes, substantial savings is very enticing, but I have wonder for a more comfortable size and only somewhat lower MPG if the camry hybrid (for example) is the better buy?


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Love my hybrid Ford C-Max. However, don't think there are any/many used ones on the market since it is such a new model.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> grams777, yes, substantial savings is very enticing, but I have wonder for a more comfortable size and only somewhat lower MPG if the camry hybrid (for example) is the better buy?


Could be. Depends what the real life mpg is for the Camry hybrid. That's another possibility. If it gets 40 city MPG, then it might be worth the extra space.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

grams777 said:


> If it gets 40 city MPG, then it might be worth the extra space.


Right, but can that be quantified into a feedback rating differential? I know it's anyone's speculation, but wondering if any Prius owners who drive weekends (larger passenger groups than rush hours) have a high feedback?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Right, but can that be quantified into a feedback rating differential? I know it's anyone's speculation, but wondering if any Prius owners who drive weekends (larger passenger groups than rush hours) have a high feedback?


40 would be the Camry Hybrid. You probably won't get dinged for that.
Prius, I don't know, it's also may have a cool factor to it.

Check here for ratings, few show their vehicles though:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/post-your-ratings.57/


----------

